# Beginner's view on fat loss



## xchewbaccax777 (Aug 29, 2014)

(Intended for beginners to dieting)So you're working out hard in the gym, and you are even doing cardio like a beast, you might even be taking some gear, but for some reason you just can't seem to lose that fat. I have found that we are our own worst enemies when it comes to fat loss. The big secret to losing fat is WILLPOWER and decision making when it comes to eating. If your diet is not consistently good then you will never lose the fat that you want to lose and you will never look the way you want to look. Sit back and develop a manageable diet plan and take it one day at a time, treat your eating problem like an addiction, better yet treat it like a drug addiction.... Focus on eating right and exercising one day at a time and if you can eat clean for one day, you will find you can eat clean for two days, and then a week, then a month, and some point it will simply become a new way of life. If you can stick to your plan on eating properly and continue to work out like a beast in the gym and get cardio on a daily basis then you will realize your fitness goals. I have struggled my entire life with overeating, I am a powerlifter and a very big boy and I have just recently begun counting my macros and calories and tracking my nutrition with the Fitness Pal app and I'm only now starting to become aware of what it is that I am putting in my body. I am now eating more veggies with lots of protein and very little carbohydrates, by very little I mean 200 to 300 grams of carbohydrates a day which for me is about one-fifth of what I used to eat. I have lost 20 pounds in about a month and a half by doing cardio, working out like a beast and eating better. Making responsible food choices is harder for me then quitting cocaine cold turkey 10 years ago. But I have come to find out that there is no magic pill and no magic drug and that the answer is very simple. If you have the ability to control your own mind, your own thoughts to make responsible food choices and you have to force yourself to do it, then you will succeed. It's easy to walk into the store buy a Ben and Jerry's and go home and destroy it then go to bed, but what if you had a light salad and then went and did some cardio then went to bed. I am NOT an expert in the field of fat loss by any means, I am a man that loves bodybuilding who has always struggled with fat loss and it is just my intention to share my story with you and offer you support and to tell you that you can do it if you try hard and control your own thoughts. Good luck to you all. Remember one day at a time, just tell yourself " today I will not binge eat, today I will work hard and lose fat because I want to look better and feel better. If I can do it today then I can do it tomorrow." One day at a time brothers and sistas.<br /><br />"May the force be with you all"<br/>


----------



## fadric (Sep 4, 2014)

Garcinia Cambogia Australi is best weight loss pills, Which provide best results and burn your calories without any side effects into your body, if you also want to loss weight then you must be try Garcinia Cambogia and get rid from overweight and extra fats.Now live happy life by getting rid from obesity.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Sep 18, 2014)

Yessa


----------



## kshtiji (Oct 22, 2014)

I am not agree with your point of view.. Loss fat is quite possible without using supplements even its more healthy way.. Simply you have to make control on your and try some weight loss exercises


----------



## Sandpig (Oct 22, 2014)

No supplements are needed.

I find from talking to people and from my own experience, the biggest culprit is under eating.

Yes, under eating.

People cut calories way too much. Especially at the beginning. Then when the metabolism shuts down, they cut cals even more. Eventually your body ends up burning muscle for fuel.


----------



## Alinshop (Oct 23, 2014)

It's all about the food!


----------

